# Honda HS622 opinions?



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

They're asking $100. No-brainer?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Rooskie said:


> View attachment 172769
> 
> 
> They're asking $100. No-brainer?


UPDATE:
This is my newest snowblower.
I'm rounding up the literature available for this, so any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

its probably leaking from axle seals , tranny oil. very common problem with the 622. I'd buy it for parts since its a rare machine around here. you would get 3 times your money back at least

if it works then good solid little tank. beltless.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Are parts readily available?


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> its probably leaking from axle seals , tranny oil. very common problem with the 622. I'd buy it for parts since its a rare machine around here. you would get 3 times your money back at least
> 
> if it works then good solid little tank. beltless.


The owners manual doesn't even show how to check the transmission fluid level. What's up with that?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> The owners manual doesn't even show how to check the transmission fluid level. What's up with that?


did i write the owners manual? take that up with Honda , Rookie see these? means I am kidding.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> The owners manual doesn't even show how to check the transmission fluid level. What's up with that?


Back then they didn't expect an owner to get into the transmission. That was a dealer job...


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tabora said:


> Back then they didn't expect an owner to get into the transmission. That was a dealer job...


There's a dipstick on the opposite side of the oil dipstick, as you might be aware, but no mention of checking it....That's unusual.
I see you've started a repository, good job! It looks like I'll be spending time there now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> There's a dipstick on the opposite side of the oil dipstick, as you might be aware, but no mention of checking it....That's unusual.
> I see you've started a repository, good job! It looks like I'll be spending time there now.


that dipstick is also for the engine oil. .....


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

2 engine oil dipsticks? oh my.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> 2 engine oil dipsticks? oh my.


Yup, for ease of use... Doesn't matter which way you park it. The diagram is a GX390, but it's generally the same for all GX engines. Oil fills on both sides either or both of which can have a dipstick. The red line is the full mark.


----------



## mdubby (Nov 16, 2019)

If you need it here is the utube video that helped me swap out my seals


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mdubby said:


> If you need it here is the utube video that helped me swap out my seals


I found the pictures elsewhere and downloaded them just in case and then I saw the youtube video. Many Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

man, this forum is so helpful have saved THOUSANDS on repairs.That is why I became a PREMIUM member.

all this free help. 

I;m wasting time here. Average $50-100 an hour in my shop.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> man, this forum is so helpful have saved THOUSANDS on repairs.That is why I became a PREMIUM member.
> 
> all this free help.
> 
> I'm wasting time here. Average $50-100 an hour in my shop.


You are absolutely correct, of course.
We'd all be sorry to see you go.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

The 622 fired right up this morning in sub-freezing temps. First snowblower that ever started by manual pull that I've ever owned.
But when I turn the choke completely off, it starts backfiring through the carb in a somewhat rhythmic pattern.....put about 1/4 choke on and it runs like a top.
It lost no oil sitting in the bed of the truck overnight, but there was a small puddle after I ran it down the ramps and let it idle.
After about 5 minutes of running, it slowly started to make a hydraulic-type whine that got louder until I shut it down. I put a pc. of cardboard under it to try and locate the leak.
The engine oil level was topped off yesterday and the same level today. I fear I may be looking at a tranny leak.
But now it's time to get the Ariens back together. Wish I was making '$50 to 100/hr.' for it, but I'm just thankful there are good folks who'll help poor, stupid folk out.
Happy New Year to All!


----------

